
Solutions to some problems from cracking the code interview ( C language) - dariogithub
Uploaded code solutions for some problems of the book in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dariogithub1&#x2F;cracking-the-code-interview-solutions , I would like to know your rating and potential improvement of the code I wrote.<p>Any suggestion or advice is welcome, thanks for your time.
======
chatmasta
You might want to try the subreddit r/codereview or
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
dariogithub
Good point, I will do a try. Thanks for your feedback

